# Easiest/cheapest ferry to Sicily



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
If we're in Italy we assume Sicily would be worth a visit. An old thread lists ferry companies but the routes seem to be from the top if italy rather than the shortest water gap at the bottom!

Is there a quick/cheap ferry recommended?

Is it worth a visit?

I assume it is still Italy - its not its own country is it? (Note: the idea of the trip is to learn!!!)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Sicily is definatley worth a visit, we're on our way back now. As for it being part of Italy, that depends on if you ask an Italian or a Sicilian ! It really feels different from the reast of Italy and much less crowded ( but that is in winter)

John


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferries for Sicily*

 Buon giorno tutti,
Sicily is definitely worth a visit.
Lots of information available on MHF about it.
Is an autonomous region of the Italian Republic, therefore manages many of its own affairs and legislation, with minimum interference from central government, and maximum interference from local government.
On a similar latitude to Southern Spain and Northern Tunisia, so similar weather, a bit tempered by being further East.
Lots of all year round camp sites.
Lots of all year round aree attrezzate and aree di sosta.
Lots of beautiful cities and villages, and Greek temples, and Moorish palaces, and Roman mosaics, and fruit and flowers and volcanoes.
Oh, and very easy ferry connections Villa San Giovanni - Messina
168 crossings every 24 hours.
Euro 64 round trip ticket for motorhomes valid 2 months.
Ferries also available from Civitavecchia, Naples and Salerno, but of course much more expensive.
For the short crossing look at
www.carontetourist.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia*

Has anyone done Sardinia, and if so what is the best way to get there? (Yes, I know, by ferry, it is an island . . .)

Having great difficulty contacting SNCM, the website won't give me a price for a camper, the phone lines are jammed.

Tried aferry.com and they quoted me 850 Euros return (for April) from Civitavecchia to Porto Torres with Grimaldi, and they do not do "open" returns.

Any better suggestions? Would prefer to cross from Marseille to Toulon, but considering all options.

We have a French registered camper, and have had lots of bad feedback on the attitude of Corsicans to French campers (some of it told to us by French of Corsican extraction!)

Otherwise our logical route would be via Corsica and on to Sicily.

Many thanks!

Helen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sardinia & Corsica*

 Buon giorno,
I find it hard to believe the Grimaldi price quoted!
You can get Grimaldi from Civitavecchia to Olbia or Golfo Aranci, also Sardinia Ferries from Livorno; or Corsica ferries from Livorno to Bastia. There are also lines from Genova.
www.grimaldi-ferries.com
www.moby.it
www.corsicaferries.com

I've done both Sardinia and Corsica, with both caravans and motorhomes, and not encountered any difficulties.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia*

Thanks for all that.

Yes, we were pretty stunned by the price!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sardinia*



hmh said:


> Has anyone done Sardinia, and if so what is the best way to get there? (Yes, I know, by ferry, it is an island . . .)
> 
> Helen


Hi Helen,

We visited in Sept07, depends when you're going but for us at the time the best option was with Moby Lines using a mixture of day and night crossings, both camping on board from Livorno - Olbia. 
Along with 'camping on board' offers, look out for 'Pex-camper' deals as well.
It cost us €307 (was £220 then) return.
Might have gone up a bit since then of course :roll:

http://www.mobylines.com/cms/export/en/offerte/sardegna.html

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sardinia*

Thanks!

Yes, I found all the routes, but several of the websites seem to be down, or unable to quote for vehicles over normal height or something similar.

I just couldn't believe the price!

We have camped on deck from Italy to Greece, and done Barcelona - Tangier, and Bari- Dubrovnik etc. so are not absolute rookies.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought, I know you're in France but if you're having problems getting an online price give Viamare a ring and see if they can quote a price for a rough idea, i've always found them very helpful.

Pete


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I am thinking of Italy to Sicily, on to Sardinia then to Corsica then back to Italy in late May early June, but there seems no simple way of getting any quotes. Has anyone got info on these dreams, or is it just going to stay that way!

We are in Italy at the moment so I can't say when I will be able to get back online. Our laptop has gone on strike so I'm using internet cafes at the moment.


----------

